# what is the difference between a cook's knife and a chef's knife?



## anaisamp

Hello, I would like to know the difference between a cook's and a chef knife? It is a requirement at my school to have a chef knife but a bought a cooks knife, could that be any problem?


----------



## scubadoo97

What is a cooks knife?


----------



## boar_d_laze

No difference. 

BDL


----------



## cheflayne

My cook's knife morphed into a chef's knife at some point during my career, not quite sure when it happened.


----------



## berndy

You should ask your school this question and then let us all know because we sure would like to know the answer too .


----------



## boar_d_laze

Posted by *berndy* 


> You should ask your school this question and then let us all know because we sure would like to know the answer too .


_Cook's knife_ and _chef's knife_ are slightly different words describing the _*exact same types of knives*_. FWIW, a _gyuto_ is also the same type of knife. Now you know.

FWIW, that knife type is the most versatile and important knife in most western cook's arsenal. Buy one of decent quality and appropriate length.

Remember, as always with knives, _*sharpening is everything*_. If you don't know how to sharpen, learn.

BDL


----------



## sonecac

A cook knife is a regular knife, a chef knife runs the other knifes, administrate then and assist them.


----------



## nicko

SonecaC said:


> A cook knife is a regular knife, a chef knife runs the other knifes, administrate then and assist them.


 ha ha funny.

Never heard of a cook's knife I think someone is pulling your leg.


----------



## emmbai90

Noop there is no different, a cooks knife IS a chefs knife, here is a link from wikipedia that tells you about different knives http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitchen_knife


----------



## jerryd103

They are they same. Europeans refer to them as chefs knives and just about everyone else uses the term cooks knife. But either way its the same thing. They come in two styles, french and German. Both have standard 7in blade designed to be used in a rocking motion and a lip on the hilt where you pinch your thumb and pointer fingers. Most versatile knife you'll probably ever use thru out school.


----------



## allanmcpherson

About $200.00


----------



## Iceman

Guys ... this is _a 3-year old thread._


----------



## foodpump

Yeah, I know... but I gotta get MY description in there too, y'know

See, a "Chef's knife" can only become a "Chef's knife" when the paring knife and the boning knife call it that.  Not before.  And it doesn't matter if the cook's fork or the serving tongs call it that, 'cause it doesn't count.

I think I'll enter that description on Wikipedia.......


----------

